# Intel Wireless 7260

## ftomassetti

Hi,

ifconfig -a do not list my card, iwlwifi fails to activate it because firmware is missing:

```

dmesg | grep iwlwifi

[    2.856317] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.860431] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-7260-6.ucode' failed.

[    2.860434] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

[   75.593691] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   75.594398] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-7260-6.ucode' failed.

[   75.594401] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

```

I have emerged linux-firmware and it seems I have a newer firmware:

```

ls /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-*

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode   /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-105-6.ucode   /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-135-6.ucode   /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-2000-6.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000g2a-6.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-2030-6.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000g2b-5.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-3160-7.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6050-4.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-7.ucode

```

lspci output:

```

 lspci | grep -i network

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 08b1 (rev 73)

```

I am using gentoo sources (3.10.7-gentoo-r1).

Any suggestions?

----------

## Gusar

Your kernel is too old. You need at least 3.11

----------

## ftomassetti

Does it mean to use something different from gentoo-sources?

Wouldn't be a mess to switch to vanilla-sources (I would not know how to configure a kernel from scratch...)

----------

## ftomassetti

In the end I used vanilla-sources coping just the .config file.

Thanks.

Still, the driver is buggy (more on that in another thread)

----------

